# Sagebrush



## ojodoctor (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know if it's safe to smoke with sagebrush?


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used it while cooking over a camp fire, but have not used it in my smoker. It doesn't take much IMO.

edited to add....Welcome to the forum! :)


----------



## ojodoctor (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Cowgirl.  I cooked a couple of t-bones with its coals about 3 years ago.  Best steaks I have ever had.  Nothing has come close since.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 2, 2008)

ojo.........welcome........

head on over to rollcall and introduce yourself..........tells what smokers you have......maybe a bit bout yourself..........

subscribe to jeff's free 5-day ecourse...........

once again welcome


d88de


----------

